# Sudden Pumilio Obesity?



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello all,

I looked into my tank today as I was feeding my 2 Bastis, and found one of them to have gotten grossly fat. The last time I'd seen him (a couple days ago) he looked fine, but now he's...huge. His stomach is extrememly distended, balooning out underneath him. He is also lethargic, and doesn't seem to be spreading the toes on his front feet correctly. Here's the best picture I was able to get of him...he's pretty much camped out in that bromeliad axil. 










If anyone has any idea what might have happened here, or what I need to be doing to help him out, please let me know. Thanks for reading.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

He's got the bloat. There are many reasons for this. Liver failure, renal failure, etc. It is usually fatal I am sad to say. However, there are some forms of bloat that are benign, and resolve on their own for unknown reasons. Heavy parasitic loads can also cause bloats.
Hope he does well.
Dave

p.s. You may want to get fecals done on the tank mates.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have had amphians both caudates and anurans recover from bloat, depending on the cause (bacterial, viral and fungal infections are also causes). If it is a bacterial infection then prompt treatment has a lot to do with the rate of survivial as there are a couple of highly infectious diseases that can cause the amphibian to bloat (some of the bacterial pathogens that cause red leg for example, it has also been seen in cases of mycobacterium infection). 

One of the maintenance things you can try is soaking the frog in isotonic amphibian ringer's solution to aid the frog in maintaining its osmotic balance. If your vet thinks it is appropriate you can also do shorter duration soaks in hypertonic amphibian ringers to help remove the fluid without disrupting the salt balance in the frog. 


Ed


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm quite a bit less informed than the previous respondents, but are we sure this is a male?


----------



## ManofMusic (Aug 31, 2004)

Yep, he's definitely a male. While he's tailed off a bit recently, he used to be a heavy, heavy caller.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

How's the frog doing?


----------

